

Mobilegeddon is here - killerdhmo
http://blog.webflow.com/avoid-mobilegeddon-with-responsive-design

======
killerdhmo
Check if your site is Mobile Friendly here:
[https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-
friendly/](https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-friendly/)

Hacker News? Not mobile-friendly (Surprise)

